# Would anyone like to wade at the seabrook flats?



## gab3g

Let me know if you are interested and we can set up a day to go.


----------



## jtbailey

I'll go... i've been planning to fish there for awhile just haven't got there yet. I'm fairly familiar with the area so if you know of a hot spot we can try that first.... PM me


----------



## omgidk

Let me know if you guys plan to hit it this weekend, I might be able to get away.


----------



## gab3g

It looks like we might try Tues or Weds of next week


----------



## pneumaticninja

I waded there all of last summer. 2 weekends ago I went and didn't have any luck. I am hoping for some warmer weather to get back in the water!


----------



## asaenz33

*I'm there*

I live in Seabrook and would like to tag along


----------



## Pasadena1944

Where are the Seabrook flats? I used wade fish in Seabrook many years ago and I am wondering if it was the same place..They have fenced off a lot there now days..Could you post a google earth shot...Thanks....


----------



## gab3g

Well this cold front coming thru seems to be throwing a wrench into our plans. We were going to go Tomorrow, but it seems that wont be the best time to go.
If I knew how to get google shots I would try but I don't.

But I am very new to the area so I don't exactly have any "spots"


----------



## jtbailey

heck out this Google earth shot from this thread. HWY 146 is running top to bottom on left side 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=294612


----------



## jtbailey

Planning to go early Saturday morning depending on tide levels... anyone else interested??


----------



## joelopee

might fish it sunday morning.


----------



## themadhunter

jtbailey said:


> Planning to go early Saturday morning depending on tide levels... anyone else interested??


How far is this from Rollover Pass?


----------



## jtbailey

It's in Seabrook... which is right next to Kemah, which is in the Clear lake area
Go back to the first page of this thread and click on the link in post #9 and it shows a Google earth shot of the area
A LONG WAY from rollover


----------



## chefshwn

*flats..............*

Son and I will be hitting Sunday..............................

Anyone know water temp?


----------



## agonzales1981

I'm interested in going.


----------



## sdereki

gab3g said:


> Let me know if you are interested and we can set up a day to go.


yes sir! two more weeks of finals and im free. maybe some of yall will be up to go then...


----------



## Pasadena1944

Did anyone go and how was the fishing if you did?..thanks


----------



## gab3g

I went on weds for my first time wading... I didn't know what I was doing so of course I didn't do well

I went before sun up
I was using saltwater assassins

No dice...


----------



## sdereki

Anyone fishing seabrook flats this weekend? looking good


----------



## agonzales1981

sdereki said:


> Anyone fishing seabrook flats this weekend? looking good


I'd be willing to meet up, sat morn would be best.


----------



## Troutchaiser

*seabrook flats*

Im thinkin about it....just to get away from the crowd around my other walk in spots....i have never waded it I'm guessing just park in that neighborhood and wade out.....maybe i could meet up with some of y'all....kinda fill me in on the terrain....ill keep my distance no back pocket fishing....lol


----------



## kyle.chancey

i have never fished their either but i am always looking for new spots. i dont know what the wife has planned for me this weekend but i might be able to get away one morning early or late one evening.


----------



## Troutchaiser

Im always open to new spots myself....and would like meet up with some of y'all off the board who have fished out b4 ....like i said I'm not a back pocket fisherman i will keep my distance


----------



## Yak a Tak

I would love to slip out next week. Anyone tried evening/sunset bite lately?
PM me if you want to meet up somewhere. I have never fished SB flats before. Jeremy


----------



## sdereki

just bought a hook and line map. have never waded this area, but i will never know unless i go out. anyone want to go? agonzalez, still interested?


----------



## Troutchaiser

I'm thinkin about hitting it @daylight in the am atleast till the tide changes and move on of anything atleast scout the area but where do u park at?


----------



## sdereki

i was told there is a park on 10th st and toddville rd. that we can park at Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## PELAGICDAWG

I might get to go monday morning anybody gonna be there


----------



## kyle.chancey

I got tied up this weekend, lets hit it up next weekend. I talked to my brother who has fished it before and he said park at Todville and either 5 or 6 and just walk straight across the street. Like i said next weekend im good to go i have off friday thru sunday so let me know when you want to go


----------



## sdereki

PELAGICDAWG said:


> I might get to go monday morning anybody gonna be there


Still going out? Ill be there


----------



## hoosierplugger

I saw a 5' shark there yesterday afternoon. I was in a kayak and it was within a few feet of me only a foot below the surface.

Slow afternoon, only managed a handful of dinks.


----------

